# Really happy with how this boy turned out. :)



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He is a handsome boy for sure!


----------



## magx2love1114 (Jan 4, 2014)

Great looking dog. Very nice build

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> He is a handsome boy for sure!





magx2love1114 said:


> Great looking dog. Very nice build
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks guys. 

I'm glad he's well taken care of while I'm away, the guy in the pic is taking care of him. Every morning before work and every evening after work, he takes him out for exercise, so he stays fit.


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

1 more pic.


----------

